# Williams reservoir



## cubbie (Apr 4, 2011)

Wandering if there is saugeye in Williams I ask the guy at the bait shop at bresslers he said he didn't think so.


----------



## GOOSE48 (Apr 6, 2007)

No only thing the state stocked was perch but there are bass and green blue gils in there


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

And cats and sheephead.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Also crappie in there


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

how is the shore fishing? can you catch perch there from the shore?


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

If you can navigate the moss covered boulders, I took a pass, not getting injured over 6 inch perch.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I catch all my perch from shore there


----------

